# Patagonia Time Lapse



## pez (May 12, 2016)

Saw this on PetaPixel. Pretty cool footage from 100K 645Z frames, 8K.


----------



## Rick50 (May 12, 2016)

Pretty neat!


----------



## pez (May 12, 2016)

Did you notice the graphic on the side of their camper truck??


----------



## table1349 (May 12, 2016)

Cool


----------



## CherylL (May 12, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this!  Enjoyed the Behind the Scenes video too.  The volcano erupting time-lapse was amazing.


----------

